# Wine tasting November 13



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Guys - have been asked to do canapes only for a wine tasting - so am wondering what to do. The wines are:

Sauvignon Blanc - El Otoro (Chile) Dry
Chenin Semillion Chardonnay - Oddsocks (Australia) Medium
Semillion Chardonnay - Gumdale (Australia) Medium Sweet
Pinot Grigio - Fabaino (Italy) Medium Dry

Cinsault - E Barnard, France (Rose)
Pinot Grigio Blush - Fabiano Italy (Rose)

Merlot - Surazo Chile
Shiraz Cabernet Merlot - Oddsocks Australia and 
Valpollicella (Yes I know!) - Fabiano Italy

I posted the above in the wine and food pairing section but got no replies - so here goes - please tell me what you all think

With the Sauvignon Blanc - I will be serving citrus seafood/chicken & vegetarian canapes
With the Chenin Sem. Chardonnay - as above
Semillion Chardonnay - as above
Pinot - Grigio - as above

BOTH Rose wines with hot & spicy canapes

The Merlot, & Shiraz - bbq ribs, bby chicken wings and lamb meatballs (or something)
and with the Valpolicella - some stuffed pasta (I think)

Can I serve large ravioli as a canape?

Any help comments will be greatly appreciated - Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Caterers need lots of information prior to giving great advice. 

are they standing or sitting? is it offsite, if so what kind of kitchen do they have? what does your budget dictate? how many people? Profile them.
Timing? you know the things that make us professional caterers is filtering all the info and working out the logistics.

If you are working out of your own restaurant, then the professional chef's forum is a good place to post wine/food pairings too.....just don't say it quite like that or it'll get moved back to the wine pairing forum to die.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm - OK thanks for that Shroom. Actually it is my own Local!! I know most of the people and there is no real question about budget. I just want to get it right as there will be a lot of potential clients there! Kitchen is my own cafe so again - not too much of a problem. What I do want to get right is the right kind of food with the right kind of wine - thats all - I'm not too concerned about anything else as I cater that venue a lot


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sorry, off in spaceland this morning......dealing with layers of committee members for a past event that has not followed through with timely reimbursement.

STL has this weird thing called a fried ravioli....they can be meat or cheese filled are usually breaded .....yes take the rav, egg wash, bread crumbs and fry.....topped with parmesan and dipped in red sauce. 

One of my favorite dishes is a large rav that has mascarpone/parm/ricotta swiss chard or spinach piped in a circle on the bottom layer then an egg or egg yolk in the middle, a pasta layer on top and then simmer until yolk is still runny but cooked......top with alfredo...yep extrodinary dish.

the fish pops would be great.

Cape Chef has a great wine/food pairing ability.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah Shroom - was going to go with the fish pops and maybe some chilli prawns on sticks. The Valpolicella I wanted to do with some sort of pasta and thought finger size ravioli with some meat filling? I really like the ideas you have suggested tho


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to let you know - It was a huge success!! I came away with a case of a few really nice wines (£40 for six bottles - can't be bad). Picked up a new contact for catering wine tastings in the future and the whole evening was a hit!! - thanks for your help


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Ithought of you last night, but didn't get around to posting. Glad it went well! Congrats on the new accounts.

BTW, what are fish pops?


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

The fish pops are a brilliant recipe posted by KY - I think on the 'what's everybody making for Thanksgiving' thread - thanks for the good wishes


----------

